
The Sneaker Bot Problem Is Getting Worse and Nike Has the Only Answer (So Far) - vermontdevil
http://www.highsnobiety.com/2016/04/27/sneaker-bots-how-do-they-work/
======
daveloyall

        > [...] it’s been widely reported that bots of a more
        > complex nature have been used to infiltrate Ticketmaster
        > since 2011, and even in the stock market, through a method
        > called "high-frequency trading".
    

:D

